# Dosing protocol(s) for BPC-157...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

What are the current recommended dosing protocols for BPC-157?

Recently got tendonitis in my right biceps, and getting tendonitis in my left shoulder. This happens every once in a while, and eventually causes me to stop training altogether until it gets better. Constantly two steps forward, one step back.

Heard great things about BPC-157, so looking to give it a go.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

250-350mcg twice a day


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

@Pscarb Does it need to be injected locally -- near the problem area -- or does it work systematically?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I done a much higher dose than above but less frequently. Worked miracles in a very short period. After years of physiotherapy and various drugs for inflammation and pain I had just accepted that I will always have problems with my right forearm tendon but a couple of bottles of BPC.

I was doing 1000iu EOD.

@pscarb what is the logic behind the frequent jabs? Is it very short acting?

Worked for me at my dose but not saying thats the best, just curious. I wouldnt fancy jabbing certain areas twice a day, even with a slin pin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark Prowler said:


> @Pscarb Does it need to be injected locally -- near the problem area -- or does it work systematically?


 when it first came out it was believed to only work locally so site injections were required but studies have shown it also works systematically



Irish Beast said:


> I done a much higher dose than above but less frequently. Worked miracles in a very short period. After years of physiotherapy and various drugs for inflammation and pain I had just accepted that I will always have problems with my right forearm tendon but a couple of bottles of BPC.
> 
> I was doing 1000iu EOD.
> 
> ...


 the half life is around 4hrs, i have no doubt that dose and injection frequency worked (why wouldn't it?) i can only comment on what i have found works best for me and those i have advised and that is 250-350 twice a day


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> when it first came out it was believed to only work locally so site injections were required but studies have shown it also works systematically
> 
> the half life is around 4hrs, i have no doubt that dose and injection frequency worked (why wouldn't it?) i can only comment on what i have found works best for me and those i have advised and that is 250-350 twice a day


 Okay, great. And that's SubQ, right? Not IM? Is there a recommended cycle length, or just until you feel things have subsided?


----------



## GreenVan (Feb 14, 2015)

Keep the forum updated will you - I also got this and have some BPC on the way, planning 300mcg twice a day but Im pretty skeptical about BPC due to recent experiences so would be nice to hear a recent success story!

Cycle length is normally 4 weeks. Clothes peg on the skin to get IM on the shoulder so you can do it yourself


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dark Prowler said:


> Okay, great. And that's SubQ, right? Not IM? Is there a recommended cycle length, or just until you feel things have subsided?


 either sub-Q or IM

the cycle length is until the symptoms have subsided



GreenVan said:


> Keep the forum updated will you - I also got this and have some BPC on the way, planning 300mcg twice a day but Im pretty skeptical about BPC due to recent experiences so would be nice to hear a recent success story!
> 
> Cycle length is normally 4 weeks. Clothes peg on the skin to get IM on the shoulder so you can do it yourself


 the problem with the availability of these peptides a lot are cheap for a reason and this is why some are not seeing the results they expected, if your using good peptides then it works


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> either sub-Q or IM
> 
> the cycle length is until the symptoms have subsided
> 
> the problem with the availability of these peptides a lot are cheap for a reason and this is why some are not seeing the results they expected, if your using good peptides then it works


 Noted. Whose BPC-157 is recommended? Or is that not something that can be spoken about here? Pretty sure I've only found one site in the UK that does it anyway...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea you can ask and people can answer, i use PurePeptides


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yea you can ask and people can answer, i use PurePeptides


 I just noticed they don't (no longer?) have BPC-157 under "Premium EU" section. They do have it in "USA Peptides" section. Is that the one you're talking about?

On a related note - this is confusing on PurePeptides. The EU ones are more expensive and therefore better quality I'm guessing? But what's the point of buying the USA ones if they're worse, even though a little cheaper?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no idea best contact the site

can't remember which one i used its been a fair while since i needed this peptide


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

neverminder said:


> I just noticed they don't (no longer?) have BPC-157 under "Premium EU" section. They do have it in "USA Peptides" section. Is that the one you're talking about?
> 
> On a related note - this is confusing on PurePeptides. The EU ones are more expensive and therefore better quality I'm guessing? But what's the point of buying the USA ones if they're worse, even though a little cheaper?


 I've gone with 2 vials of the US / red top BPC-157. Hoping 2 vials will be enough to gauge whether or not it's working before buying anymore.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Dark Prowler said:


> I've gone with 2 vials of the US / red top BPC-157. Hoping 2 vials will be enough to gauge whether or not it's working before buying anymore.


 That's good if you have some injury to heal, should be noticeable (works/doesn't work). I however am more interested in it's other properties like positive effects towards serotonin, GABA, inflamation, immune system, etc. As the matter of fact there's the whole summary here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Nootropics/comments/5raknu

But of course the effect on these might not be so obvious, I guess I just have to try it and see what happens.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wouldn't expect much from BPC other than the healing of the injury these other properties you mentioned i never have seen an effect from its use


----------

